# Is this a good Idea?



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Kind of venting here! (with a question)

I am thinking of taking close-up pictures of the Eyes on all the deer I get a shoulder mount done on from now on and giving them to the taxi to use as a guide. I am getting kinda tired of the taxi not taking the time to do a proper tear duct and eye shape and color. The last few mounts I have had done with the exception of one have been terrible as far as the eyes are concerned. Am I too picky? Would this offend you as a taxidermist? Or do you guys appreciate the input?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

your best bet would be to research taxidermists before dropping off the deer and look at thier work and find one that does eyes that your satisfied with and have him do the work...with that being said no that would not offend me.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

fish patroll said:


> your best bet would be to research taxidermists before dropping off the deer and look at thier work and find one that does eyes that your satisfied with and have him do the work...with that being said no that would not offend me.


 
X2 for sure.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Oh I do, but then they hire some apprentice to do most of the jobs and the finished product does not match the show room work.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Can you post or email me a pic? [email protected]

Eyes are what bring your mount to life and if not done correctly it can destroy the effect. Taking pictures of a dead animal won't show the correct eye anatomy. It is the job and responsiblity of the individual taxidermist to study and know the anatomy of the animal he is working on and have the artistry to mold it properly. Each taxidermist has their own methods and it is up to you to decide if his work meets what you want to see. The problem with hiring a taxidermist with employees is that you don't know which one will be working on your mount. If he has employees request examples of each one of their work so you have a worst case scenario or walk away.


Here is a picture of my eye work.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

As long as your not ripping the taxidermist and give him respect I wouldnt have a problem, but there is umpteen different exspressions in the eyes including the glass itself. White banded eyes look allot different than non plus the position of the mount also make a big difference. Straight on mounts tend to look crosseyed if you use white banded in some cases







.









Heres a couple of mine, different eye exspressions for the type of mount.

Mark
Springfield taxidermy


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's a question for you. How will you get "close up photos" of the eyes on your deer? Are you planning on taking pictures of the eye after you shoot them? If so, let me ask another question. Why would you give a taxidermist a picture of a dead eye and tell a taxidermist that's how you want your mount to look. Dead. Any good Taxidermist will have reference that will put anything you will bring to shame. 
If you are getting junk work from your taxidermist then why do you go back. Sounds like you need to do more homework on your taxidermist and find one that knows how to make animals look alive.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Eye lashes shadow over the eye not up or out from the eye. This is something I see wrong on many mounts not just on deer mounts. I am not saying mine are perfect but I definitely put as much effort and detail as I possibly can in each mount I complete. If I am not happy then I don't expect my customer to be happy. 

Here are a few pics I took from a local deer farm during my studies.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mount Chris.:lol::lol:


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Doug Bridges said:


> Here's a question for you. How will you get "close up photos" of the eyes on your deer? Are you planning on taking pictures of the eye after you shoot them? Yes!
> 
> If so, let me ask another question. Why would you give a taxidermist a picture of a dead eye and tell a taxidermist that's how you want your mount to look. Dead. Because it shows the detail of the tearducts, obviously the eyes of the mounted deer would be open.
> 
> ...


Diggdug


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Sorry guys, My firewall blocks most picture hosting websites. The only pictures i can see are sprindales. Which BTW look good. I will try to upload pics of my mount tomorrow. Then i think you will see what I mean.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Here is a before pic of the eye right after the bucks demise. I will load the pic of the mount tomorrow.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Diggdug said:


> Sorry guys, My firewall blocks most picture hosting websites. The only pictures i can see are sprindales. Which BTW look good. I will try to upload pics of my mount tomorrow. Then i think you will see what I mean.


Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

What Doug and Chris say is true. Eye lashes on animals are made to be there dust, shade covers. 

If you see alot of filler around the eye, that means the eye is not being thinned enough in the final fleshing. as skin drys it will pull and shrink, making a out of place looking eye sock, it having to be filled with filler to look correct. 
Down the road this could start to crack.


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Nope, You are not being to picky !!! You are paying a taxidermist for a proper detailed mount, and to pay attention to the finest details ! If he has a fair amount of reference materials on a live deers eyes , he should be able to duplicate it . It takes time and patience to become a good taxidermist ! If you are not happy with your present taxidermists work, shop around, Im sure someone out there can do the work needed to please you !! You might have to pay a little more for a better dermist, but you will be looking at your mount for many years to come !!!!!


----------

